# cripple swatter



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

what is the best shot size for killin those cripples on the water? #2's dont seem to work that good, would 6's work? and where can you find steel 6's anyway?

gunth


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I just bought a box of winchester 2.75in No.6s haven't tried them out yet but I was hopping to use them for teal also :dead:


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

You want to use the load with the highest pellet count because it gives you the best chance of a head shot, which is what you need to kill it. Most of the time a load like #2's will just go all around it and not get it in the head.

That being said, I was using 1 1/8 oz six steel earlier this year. Now I'm trying 1 oz 7's. I tend to think the 1 1/8 oz 6's were a little more lethal. You should be able to get either at any decent store, i.e. Scheels, Gun City, etc.


----------



## stickemdeep (Aug 21, 2007)

i shoot them with what i have in my gun.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

3 1/2 BB :sniper: They won't know what bit em'


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

2 3/4 inch 5 to 7 1/2 will do just fine.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

I use 2 3/4 inch #6's.

They work really good. 2's just seemed to take too many shots to finally get a headshot.


----------



## younggun308 (Aug 30, 2007)

Your stupid
just use whatever you were using in the first place
its not that hard!
and you dont even have to freaking shoot em 
if their crippled
they wont fly away ******
just hop in the water and break their necks or wait for them to get close to the shore then throw em in your blind dont waste shells! :eyeroll: 
email me back and ill help you ive been duck hunting for 30 years i know what im talking about so dont worry
federal premium has steel 6 shot.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

younggun308 said:


> Your stupid
> just use whatever you were using in the first place
> its not that hard!
> and you dont even have to freaking shoot em
> ...


Calling people names is a direct violation of the Terms of Service to post here.

*This is your one warning youngun.*

*http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html*

Ryan


----------



## stickemdeep (Aug 21, 2007)

omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*The Pole/Stick*

Something that I found out that works well for two things, killing cripples and reaching cripples (alive or dead) that are in water deeper then your waders.

I got a fence stick type thing from Menards. Cost $2. It's basically an aluminum pole that is covered in Green PVC.

They come in many lengths. I got one in 5 ft and one in 9 ft.

When I have a cripple and it's in the dekes, so you can't shoot it, you can wade out there and give them a bonk on the head (I've only needed 1 bonk for ducks and geese and there dead.) For some reason the ducks can't see the stick (put it about an 2 inches above there head, and give them a quick whack.)

It's also good for reaching ducks that are dead and floating downstream, but are too far out to wade. (Save you a trip in the boat to recover the bird.) I hate going over my waders and getting wet.

Secondly, if your in a boat and chasing a cripple that keeps *diving*, it works really well. *Too close to shoot, but to fast to grab.*

Pull up on them in the boat, and before they dive, put that stick about an 2 inches above their head, and give them a whack.

You'd be surprised, if there diving or swimming away, just stick that 9 foot pole over there head, I don't know why they can't see it, bad eyesight, too thin of an object, but they just can't see it. Even if you wave it around in there face first, they can't see it. Or distinguish it as danger, I guess.

Because your still 5 feet or 9 feet away, the birds think that their a safe distance from you, and just swim around and don't try to dive.

Since the stick is aluminum I bet both 5ft and 9ft poles don't even way a pound. And there cheap. So easy to replace.

It also works well at holding up camo netting or fastgrass type blind material.

And before someone says anything, NO, I don't have a dog. Otherwise I'd use them instead.

Try it out, you'd be surprised how it works.

:sniper:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

USarine, I like that idea. I chuckled when I just read it just about the whole time. I really think that's a good idea, but it just sounds funny. I think I'm gonna have to go to Menards one of these days and spend the $2 to get one of those. The first (and only) drake teal It dove down when I got close to and I never found it. I'm thinking it got tangled in the weeds at the bottom because he never popped back up, I was out for anouther hour after that and there wasn't any sign of him. But I didn't want to shoot him again because A) he was too close for comfort to a decoy and B) I didn't think there'd be anything left if I shot him again with a fully choked 12 guage with 2 shot(? I think it was 2 anyways, either 2 or 4) from 15 yards.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> just hop in the water and break their necks or wait for them to get close to the shore then throw em in your blind dont waste shells!


I've been hunting 30 years also and KNOW that MY crippled ducks have ALWAYS abliged my wishes by swimming closer to me/shore so I can retrieve them. They also MAKE SURE they land in ankle deep water and make NO attempt to swim away when I come running after them.

LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

younggun308 said:


> just hop in the water and break their necks or wait for them to get close to the shore quote]
> 
> Try telling that to the bluebills of Devils lake!!


----------



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

i have hunted ducks for quite a few years, i was just asking what shot size is good for cripples. oh by the way mr [email protected]** i hunt in 6 feet of water, and the odds of any diver coming into shore close enough to run out and grab and break its neck are slim to none. apparently you have never been diver hunting. you shouldn't either there too hard to run out and grab.

by the way your stupid back.
ha ha


----------



## stickemdeep (Aug 21, 2007)

now children, what did mommy tell you about name calling.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

weasle414 said:


> USarine, I like that idea. I chuckled when I just read it just about the whole time. I really think that's a good idea, but it just sounds funny. I think I'm gonna have to go to Menards one of these days and spend the $2 to get one of those. The first (and only) drake teal It dove down when I got close to and I never found it. I'm thinking it got tangled in the weeds at the bottom because he never popped back up, I was out for anouther hour after that and there wasn't any sign of him. But I didn't want to shoot him again because A) he was too close for comfort to a decoy and B) I didn't think there'd be anything left if I shot him again with a fully choked 12 guage with 2 shot(? I think it was 2 anyways, either 2 or 4) from 15 yards.


My friends laughed at me too, when I got into the water to get a crippled goose. It looked dead, but once I got out to it, it "woke" up and started swimming away hard and fast. I didn't think I was going to get it before it was too late. Luckily I had the 9 foot pole and got it.

Hey, if your 8 or 9 feet tall, then wading in 6 foot deep water is no problem.

:beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Get her back on topic boys or this will get shut down real soon. No need for name calling by anyone any time PERIOD!!

Do we all understand???

Bob


----------

